# How bad are China Berry trees in a pasture?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Am just finishing the fencing in our new pasture and have today discovered a China Berry tree. Having read that they are poisonous I am a bit worried now.

How likely is it that any cow/steer we get will try to eat them?

Do any of you have china berry trees in your pastures?


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I've never seen one, to my knowledge, but here's some info. Cattle usually avoid poisonous plants as long as there's adequate pasture, but I think I'd want to get rid of it:

Plant Image Gallery: Chinaberry


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

G. Seddon said:


> I've never seen one, to my knowledge, but here's some info. Cattle usually avoid poisonous plants as long as there's adequate pasture, but* I think I'd want to get rid of it:*
> Plant Image Gallery: Chinaberry


Me too but its a big tree and I am not a lumber jack lol.


----------



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm not familiar with chinaberry but I wouldn't take the risk. I spent the day today helping to cut wild cherry trees out of a new field we're working on. It's hard work but it's worth the peace of mind.


----------

